# An Urgent Appeal From The RSPCA!



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I've just got home to find that the RSPCA have posted an information pack through the door, claiming that due to the Animal Welfare Act, they desperatly need more money, as they have received to additional funding from the governement to help them deal with the new act.

Here are some quotes from the letter:



> We need your help.
> 
> 
> The Animal Welfare Act which has recently come into force in England and Wales means that at last the RSPCA Inspectors can do their job when they see ill-treated animals. Previously, they had to wait for proof that an animal was suffering before they could take positive action. But now they can step in and prevent this suffering.


Slightly worrying isn't how they basically say they dont need proof about animal cruelty, they can act without any, whats to stop them removing perfectly healthy happy animals? Also i was under the impression they have no real powers anyway?

cont.....



> This also worries me, because i know how hard our Inspectors are working already. And i know there are hundreds of cases waiting for them to step in, where they couldnt before. So we'll need more Inspectors, more places in RSPCA Animal Centres, more veterinary care. And we'll need more money to cover the cost.


Wonder what this is leading to???



> Can you help with a gift of £3 a month? If you care about animals, please do so. Suffering animals depend on your generosity.
> 
> Andy Foxcroft
> 
> ...


This has left me absolutly :blahblah:.

This just shows the cheek that the RSPCA and those who run it will go to. False information. Never mind the fact that if you do give that £3 a month, none of it will go to RSPCA Animal centres, no, they have to fund themselves, instead it will probably go on campaigns against the pet industry, and hobby, oh and a new multi million pound HQ!

More.....



> For many years outdated laws have hampered the RSPCA Inspectors in their work. All too often they were unable to prevent the suffering of animals until it was too late. Now thank goodness, the new Animal Welfare Act means that, when we know someone is negleting an animal, we can step in and stop it before the animal suffers.


How many people will now be sitting at home thinking how great this new act is, its solved animal cruelty, horray for the AWA. :naughty:



> *No More Excuses*
> 
> The new Act makes it a legal requirement for pet owners to do what is reasonable to provide for their animals' needs. They must not let them suffer. By law owners must:
> 
> ...


Whilst yes, most of this is pretty basic stuff for any animal keeper, it does make you wonder what might happen if say your dog broke its leg, could they use that as an excuse to remove it from you? An extreme i know, but does it leave it open as an option??

And yet, afterall of that, they have only recruited an additional 22 Inspectors! Not alot for all this addional work is it? :?

Also, as the act is only in England and Wales, does this mean scotland are exempt, or has it come into force there too?


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Cannot stand this :censor: orginasition!:blahblah:
Ben


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how about they use some of their millions, nearly 200 million I believe I read, of banked money to support themselves, there was a job advertisement for them once, to be a regional manager, they were offering £45,000 a year plus bonuses now that sounds like a struggling charity.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

They can step in without proof? :?:blahblah: How do they know its suffering then without any proof? :tool:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

THEY STILL NEED TO BE INVITED IN TO YOUR HOME!!!!!

If you say NO its means NO!!

Marina


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Indeed Marina - I beleive they would still require a warrant and a police officer present to enter your home and even then you only have ot admit the person or people NAMED on the said warrant.

I cannot put into words how sick the RSPCA make me with these letter campaigns - why do they not, for the first time, tell the truth that they are money grabbing pen pushers who have no clue about real animal care and that they don't give a toss whether the animals in thier centres starve to death due ot lack of funds as long as the execs get thier new company Lexus' replaced for new each year!!:bash::censor::censor::banghead:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

no idea if it affects scotland...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

we had a discussion about this the other day, and apparently certain people dont need a warrant if they are working for the AWA or something, you would have to ask Nerys the details.


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

In all honesty if you refuse to let them in then your gonna get their backs up n when they come back with the police and a warrant they are going to be looking at your reps living conditions in a bad light and look for a reason to report you, whereas if you are friendly to them they may be a bit more friendly back and if there are any issues they may give you the time to sort them.

I may just be being nieve but i dont think RSPCA inspectors join the charity with the intention of taking away pets from their owners, they would have joined to try and do their bit in stopping / preventing animal cruelty through an initial love for animals? There may be the occasional "anti" that abuses their "Power / positon" but i would think more often than not they do actually have the animals welfare as No1 priority.

As for asking for more donations when they are not nesecerally needed, every charity does it, think about all the charitable £ the british have given to the likes of africa and it has gone straight into the pockets of various warlords n what not. i would rather my money goes into the pocket of someone who doesnt agree with the pet trade rather than into someones pocket who rapes and murders humans everyday.

As i said i may just be being nieve.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*True*

The bulldozer is much more destructive on the natural habitat.

As much as l will criticize the RSPCA, l have to be honest, l am not specifically aiming this criticism at the Land Crew, but more at the Head Quarters, for l feel this is where the real political nightmare begins.

I am very lucky to date, l have met some very good inspectors, and have a good level of contact with those that l know. I too have heard the horror stories of other inspectors and inspections going terribly wrong, but have not encountered that myself.

These leaflets come from the headquarters. They are my enemy.

The HQ is your real enemy.

R


----------

